

You Don't Need to Go Low-Carb to Burn Body Fat, Study Says - mmaia
http://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt/2015/08/13/432087757/you-don-t-need-to-go-low-carb-to-burn-body-fat-study-says

======
mindcrime
_She agrees with Hall that it dispels the notion that fat loss absolutely
requires a low-cab diet. "They've shown that that's bogus," she says._

That's pretty much a straw-man, as very few - if any - people are arguing that
a low-card diet is the _only_ way to lose weight.

~~~
agentsmith
yeah, the reason most people do low carb is because low-fat leads to horrible
discomfort. Low carb's popularity is from the fact that the long term will
power drain is very low.

